# NIRL



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Monster Red!

Very nice...............


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Short and sweet trip! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome catchin'


----------

